# Comodo news



## martt (Jul 26, 2005)

Comodo Antiviruspyware (CAVS) Beta 2.0.4.3 has been recently released (more here).

The current Comodo firewall version is 2.3.6.81. Version 2.4.x is being worked on and is expected to be released soon.


----------



## wally246 (Aug 4, 2006)

Is this a free or paid version?


----------



## martt (Jul 26, 2005)

Both programs are free. Comodo say that they always will be.

http://www.comodogroup.com/


----------



## wally246 (Aug 4, 2006)

I use their firewall. 6 months and no probs.


----------

